# Vaping



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2014)

Last week I was on a building site where the bricklayers where all vaping . I asked about it and was told that they had all cut down from 40 fags a day to nothing because of it . I was told that you will need to spend a bit of money on it as the cheaper versions just don't work .
Well , in town on Saturday I saw a stall and asked the chap about it . He set me up with what he thought I needed for about £50 . I'm now on day three of not wanting to smoke as I have what I need in this here little ( well rather large actually ) stick .
I'm not sure if its the best way to give up but given that I have smoked rather heavily for about 25 years and hadn't really planned to give up it cant be a bad thing can it .
Or can it ?


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2014)

Well done! What kit did you get?


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2014)

You're not wanting to smoke an ordinary cigarette because you're still getting the nicotine. But at least you no longer are getting all the tar and stuff. Although it's not entirely clear what goes into e-cigs. Seems to be a bit vague and wooly. So, yeah, if you were not intending stopping then it appears to be healthier.

I gave up smoking 3 1/2 years ago - damned hard doing it 'cold turkey' but on the whole I'm glad to have stopped


----------



## Geoff Crowther (8 Dec 2014)

I know nowt about it but good luck. Surely, it's got to be better than smoking.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2014)

Well done. If your using it to give up the dreaded weed good luck. It is certainly healthier than smoking a cigarette. I gave up 2 1/2 years ago after smoking for 40+ years. If it works for you then great. If you fall off the wagon, don't beat yourself up, just start again. And try putting the money you would have spent on cigarettes into a jar. You will be surprised how much money you can save. You'll be shocked in fact.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2014)

Having spoken to some very senior respiratory specialists recently (like the top few COPD experts in Europe), they think it is probably better than smoking but as there is no long term evidence for the harm these things may or may not do, they would not endorse them and should be used only in the short term to quit the addictions to nicotine for good

Hope it works out for you


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Well done! What kit did you get?


This is an ecigwizard aspireET . To be honest it has shocked me and my friends at how well it has worked . Previous attempts over the years have only lasted a few hours before I caved in . I put my tobacco tin and lighter in a draw after a few hours of getting this as it feels like a direct replacement for a ciggie .


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2014)

Good stuff, hope it serves you well!


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Dec 2014)

+1 for it only being a stage in giving up completely. I used Nicotine gum and lozenges for a couple of months when I gave up. 
I'd also worry about the incidents of house fires caused by these e-cigs being re-charged. There also seem to be concerns over use in public places.
The ones I've seen being used seem to be a direct replacement not a cut down and stopping strategy.


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2014)

been using one for over 18 months now, i now use a liquid that contains no nicotine , many different flavours available , i use these guys as they are only half a mile away
http://www.cloudstix.com/
i did initially want to get rid of the ecig , but im enjoying it too much. at least its nicotine free


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2014)

I haven't smoked 'full time' for many years, but due to various reasons the recreational smoking was getting almost habitual. So I bought a disposable e-cig and couldn't believe how good it was! So I just spent £12 on a rechargeable version (blu) and am very impressed with it. I still don't touch it throughout the day and go some nights without bothering. What's amazing is that I do actually have some tobacco in the drawer but having tried to smoke it a few weeks after using these cheapo disposable e-cigs it was like sucking in a bonfire. Terrible!

A couple of my band-mates have the fancy vape things that look like scientifical equipment and seem to love them, but they're a bit obsessed with which liquids they use and what strengths, which atomisers and all kinds of other complexities that I don't understand.

Like a lot of folk I'm not entirely sure vaping is risk-free, but I feel a lot better 'the morning after' than I ever did after scrounging even just one ciggie down at the pub (or wherever).


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2014)

roadrash said:


> been using one for over 18 months now, i now use a liquid that contains no nicotine , many different flavours available , i use these guys as they are only half a mile away
> http://www.cloudstix.com/
> i did initially want to get rid of the ecig , but im enjoying it too much. at least its nicotine free



I've only just found out about the nicotine free versions, that's really interesting.

One odd thing I've noticed is that because they don't burn up like real fags you tend to 'smoke' them for longer.


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2014)

guitarpete247 said:


> +1 for it only being a stage in giving up completely. I used Nicotine gum and lozenges for a couple of months when I gave up.
> I'd also worry about the incidents of house fires caused by these e-cigs being re-charged. There also seem to be concerns over use in public places.
> The ones I've seen being used seem to be a direct replacement not a cut down and stopping strategy.



Just to put that in perspective, cigarettes are the single biggest killer in the cause of house fires. Also, there were 62 fires in the UK in 2013 caused by faulty e-cig chargers, and 4,000 caused by rodents!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2014)

It won't be long til the government start taxing the liquid.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2014)

roadrash said:


> been using one for over 18 months now, i now use a liquid that contains no nicotine , many different flavours available , i use these guys as they are only half a mile away
> http://www.cloudstix.com/
> i did initially want to get rid of the ecig , but im enjoying it too much. at least its nicotine free


Im on medium nicotine and a medium burn setting although a can up the burn to get a stronger "hit"
I did put in the strong nicotine to start with and ramped up the burn . It got me off my nut and made me giggle . That was fun !


----------



## xzenonuk (8 Dec 2014)

Kool, not touched a smoke in over 2 years thanks too the vaping, 4 or 5 chemicals instead of 4000 in smokes lol

I get lot of juice from bargain vapers 100 ml hangsen for about a tenner.

Check out the ukvapers forum loads of info on there.


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've only just found out about the nicotine free versions, that's really interesting.
> 
> One odd thing I've noticed is that because they don't burn up like real fags you tend to 'smoke' them for longer.



i found i dont use it as much , everyones different i suppose


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2014)

You can also get nicotine from vegetables though, its in potatoes, tomatoes and sweet peppers for a start.
I shocked a nurse when I was in hospital with this factoid, we were talking about stopping smoking and she mentioned that it was quite usual for her to eat a whole punnit of cherry tomatoes "like sweeties". I told her "that's because of the nicotine in them". She'd thought they were better than eating sweets or chewing gum to take her mind off the fags.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2014)

raleighnut said:


> You can also get nicotine from vegetables though, its in potatoes, tomatoes and sweet peppers for a start.
> I shocked a nurse when I was in hospital with this factoid, we were talking about stopping smoking and she mentioned that it was quite usual for her to eat a whole punnit of cherry tomatoes "like sweeties". I told her "that's because of the nicotine in them". She'd thought they were better than eating sweets or chewing gum to take her mind off the fags.



Mind. Blown,


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2014)

I was pondering whether the more enterprisingly perps of this world might find a way of infusing the liquids with cannabis oil? I know in America folk can now get 'medicinals' but I always wondering just how unappealing 'rolling a fat one' would be to a 90 year old with glaucoma.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was pondering whether the more enterprisingly perps of this world might find a way of infusing the liquids with cannabis oil? I know in America folk can now get 'medicinals' but I always wondering just how unappealing 'rolling a fat one' would be to a 90 year old with glaucoma.


On that note, I was toying with the idea of getting a kit for my mother, who's 82 and still smokes but has had a recent chest infection. Problem is that her eyesight is so poor now that I doubt that she would be able to fill the chamber up. I suppose I could set a few up in advance for her but that's not always going to be possible.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On that note, I was toying with the idea of getting a kit for my mother, who's 82 and still smokes but has had a recent chest infection. Problem is that her eyesight is so poor now that I doubt that she would be able to fill the chamber up. I suppose I could set a few up in advance for her but that's not always going to be possible.


I would be careful of the side affects . Myself I am going from feeling like having a stinking cold to being perfectly fine . I have read online that this is the toxins leaving my system aswell as people that stop smoking may get a cold but I cant help thinking that the vaping has something to do with it . It doesn't feel that bad but I wouldn't wish it on someone that wasn't in good health to start with .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I would be careful of the side affects . Myself I am going from feeling like having a stinking cold to being perfectly fine . I have read online that this is the toxins leaving my system aswell as people that stop smoking may get a cold but I cant help thinking that the vaping has something to do with it . It doesn't feel that bad but I wouldn't wish it on someone that wasn't in good health to start with .


True but she's still smoking with a chest infection and, ever since my late father gave up, she smokes in the garden. It's getting chilly out there now. The occasional vape indoors can't do that much harm compared to that.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On that note, I was toying with the idea of getting a kit for my mother, who's 82 and still smokes but has had a recent chest infection. Problem is that her eyesight is so poor now that I doubt that she would be able to fill the chamber up. I suppose I could set a few up in advance for her but that's not always going to be possible.



This 'blu' system uses bits that screw together rather than needing to be topped up with liquids.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> True but she's still smoking with a chest infection and, ever since my late father gave up, she smokes in the garden. It's getting chilly out there now. The occasional vape indoors can't do that much harm compared to that.




With all due respect, if your mother is 82, she is hardly going to want to give up smoking, or start vaping. At your mothers age, you will not be able to make her change her mind, or persuade her to change her habits. Is she the sort of person who would change? Or take kindly to it even. If not, then personally I'd leave her alone. It isn't worth the hassle . If she is happy that's the important thing. And from vast experience NO ONE who smokes takes kindly to anyone trying to make them do what others want. But good luck if you decide to have a go.


----------



## RWright (8 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On that note, I was toying with the idea of getting a kit for my mother, who's 82 and still smokes but has had a recent chest infection. Problem is that her eyesight is so poor now that I doubt that she would be able to fill the chamber up. I suppose I could set a few up in advance for her but that's not always going to be possible.


They make some now with some pretty large tanks. I have been using an Ecig for over two years. I have used the ones from Totally Wickedhttp://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.uk/, they are UK based but have a warehouse here in the US too. I am currently using what they call a Tornado Tank. I think it is made by Joyetech http://www.joyetech.com/, who calls it an eGo-T.

There are many "later and greater" models out now from Joyetech and others. I will stick with what I have until they are depleted but I am pretty sure I will be looking at Joyetech when I get something different. Either thru Totally Wicked or somewhere else. I will have to do a little research before I change but there are tons of reviews on Youtube. I feel better using an ecig than I did while smoking but I don't know if it is safer than smoking but I like to think it is.
Finding the right ecig and "juice" makes switching over from cigarettes much easier. I stopped cigarettes the day I got mine. It is much cleaner with no dirty ash trays and lingering smoke smell in the house. I would find it hard to go back to regular cigarettes now. My ecig can give hits hard enough that it makes cigarettes seem very weak to me now. (I tried a cigarette or two after a while just for comparison). I know I should probably give up ecigs as well but I find them much more tolerable now than smoking tobacco.



raleighnut said:


> It won't be long til the government start taxing the liquid.



North Carolina has already passed legislation to get their grubby little paws in on the action.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> With all due respect, if your mother is 82, she is hardly going to want to give up smoking, or start vaping. At your mothers age, you will not be able to make her change her mind, or persuade her to change her habits. Is she the sort of person who would change? Or take kindly to it even. If not, then personally I'd leave her alone. It isn't worth the hassle . If she is happy that's the important thing. And from vast experience NO ONE who smokes takes kindly to anyone trying to make them do what others want. But good luck if you decide to have a go.


She's not that stuck in her ways (as long as I take her to Aldi once a week and to her yoga class on Friday morning.). There are very different 82s.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> True but she's still smoking with a chest infection and, ever since my late father gave up, she smokes in the garden. It's getting chilly out there now. The occasional vape indoors can't do that much harm compared to that.


True , maybe introduce her to it and see how she goes . Myself I went for a total swap so maybe im just having a bit of a shock to the system .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This 'blu' system uses bits that screw together rather than needing to be topped up with liquids.


Those cartridge ones might do the trick. Tempted....


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Dec 2014)

User13710 said:


> I can't hear the word 'vaping' without thinking of the word 'vapid'. What a terrible name to come up with .


Im the same with the phrase " fancy a drink " All I hear is " lets get ratarsed "


----------



## AndyRM (8 Dec 2014)

raleighnut said:


> You can also get nicotine from vegetables though, its in potatoes, tomatoes and sweet peppers for a start.
> I shocked a nurse when I was in hospital with this factoid, we were talking about stopping smoking and she mentioned that it was quite usual for her to eat a whole punnit of cherry tomatoes "like sweeties". I told her "that's because of the nicotine in them". She'd thought they were better than eating sweets or chewing gum to take her mind off the fags.


----------



## Peteaud (8 Dec 2014)

Coming up for 3 years as an ex smoker and i have reservations about the whole e cig thing.

I think that as long as they are used to aid giving up smoking then all well and good, but, i really don,t like the idea of marketing them as a good thing full stop. You are still addicted to the nicotine.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Dec 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Coming up for 3 years as an ex smoker and i have reservations about the whole e cig thing.
> 
> I think that as long as they are used to aid giving up smoking then all well and good, but, i really don,t like the idea of marketing them as a good thing full stop. You are still addicted to the nicotine.



A workmate is quite happy to continue the addiction, but feels it's somewhat less bad for him, considerably less bad probably.
Whilst it might be comparing natural herb-smoking as opposed to nasty chemicals, it's probably less bad to fair.


Mind you I do like the tale of the chap going to the Doctor's to be told he's smoking too much and masturbating too much.
Came back triumphantly a week later to see how he was getting on. "I'm down to 10 a day, and have given up smoking altogether".

I thank you !


----------



## xzenonuk (8 Dec 2014)

nothing wrong with nicotine, it is just a stimulant like caffeine, theres loads of other rubbish in smokes to make them more addictive as well,

someone from the world health organisation went as far as to say that smoking is safer because theres filters on cigarettes lol


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2014)

xzenonuk said:


> Kool, not touched a smoke in over 2 years thanks too the vaping, 4 or 5 chemicals instead of 4000 in smokes lol
> 
> I get lot of juice from bargain vapers 100 ml hangsen for about a tenner.
> 
> Check out the ukvapers forum loads of info on there.


Except the scientists and doctors have not yet established whether those chemicals being taken through the mouth, throat and into lungs are potentially harmful

Remember people didn't say smoking was bad in the beginning, possibly as the industry driving smoking had lots of influence and was economical with the truth. Who's to say the vape industry isn't working in a similar way (the cynic in me thinks that almost certainly the tobacco industry will have an interest somewhere along the line)


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2014)

I am sure there'll be animal testing going on in an academic institution somewhere

The tobacco industry are now sponsoring research into stop smoking mechanisms. BAT has a specific division

http://www.nicoventures.co.uk/about-us-0

Yep, they established Vype...my cynicism is well founded


----------



## andyfraser (8 Dec 2014)

I feel so lucky. When I gave up, after 25 years, I just stopped. Went 4 days feeling the withdrawal effects then that was that. I don't have much will power either but I think I really wanted to give up which helps.

Good luck to everyone who's trying to give up. If I can do it you'll have no problems!


----------



## xzenonuk (8 Dec 2014)

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/journal/10.1111/(ISSN)1360-0443/homepage/electronic_cigarettes.htm should be off interest to you guys and lassies 

edit: there is so much crap in the media about ecigs, some one is getting backhanders and i bet its big pharma and big baccy plus governments.

take the recent daily mail one : ecigs contain 10 times more carcinogens than smokes yehhhhhh sure they do, don't belive me?

look through that thread yourself i believe a scientist who is highly respected questions the claims directly 

http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Trouble-in-Japan

for any one that can't be bothered to read here is the esteemed guys findings after contacting the source. http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/2013-04-07-09-50-07/2014/188-frm-jp

vickster we do know what exactly is in ecigs its just the media wont publish they reports, better bann all smoke machines in theatres and nightclubs their forcing vaping on their audience, as their main source is vg.

see where im going with this? i feel ill been at the back end of buses as well in edinburgh can we ban buses?

i mix a lot of my own juice to taste and all the crap even exploding batterys are misreported, of course a lithion ion battery will explode if its cheap crap and put on a 2 amp charger then left unattended over night lol

i have never had a battery explode or even vent charging 18650 li ions at 2 amps but decent ones with a 35 amp discharge rate nor have i had a small ego battery go off, not had a lithium polymer battery go off either and i use them for model planes choppers buggys etc 

think thats as far as ill go with this, can't concentrate thx to depression and very drunk, just had to rant lol

since switching to vaping my sense of smell and taste have comeback my breathing is improved etc and i can smell a smoke on the ground half a mile off if the wind blows it towards my bike and i hate the smell 

ingredients have been known to be safe since the 60's sure some flavourings will have diacetyl which is bad but most don't and it was only one brand caught with that crap lol

enjoy hot steamy showers? better stop bad for your lungs that vaping, same with a steamy kitchen cooking stuff etc better stop that it's vaping, way too much water vapour on the lungs just sniffing that freshly boiled kettle for the next caffeine fix.

loads of water vapour in the air that must be bad for our lungs better lock up the atmosphere.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Dec 2014)

Ok day four and I feel like sh*t  My nose is sore from blowing it , my throat is dry and I feel like I have a chest infection . Every time I cough part of my lung appears 
Is this all part of giving up the fags or something else ?
I guess the fact that my boiler still isn't fixed so heating is from an electric fire that will dry anyones throat out doesn't help but .........


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Ok day four and I feel like sh*t  My nose is sore from blowing it , my throat is dry and I feel like I have a chest infection . Every time I cough part of my lung appears
> Is this all part of giving up the fags or something else ?
> I guess the fact that my boiler still isn't fixed so heating is from an electric fire that will dry anyones throat out doesn't help but .........


Of course, it could just be a chest infection. I wonder, though, whether smoke acts as a bug fumigator and the apparently common bouts of colds, etc, amongst stoppers is a result of losing the smoke shield.


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Ok day four and I feel like sh*t  My nose is sore from blowing it , my throat is dry and I feel like I have a chest infection . Every time I cough part of my lung appears
> Is this all part of giving up the fags or something else ?
> I guess the fact that my boiler still isn't fixed so heating is from an electric fire that will dry anyones throat out doesn't help but .........



It's probably a bit of both. It does sound as if you have picked something up (there's an awful lot going around at the moment) but your body is also clearing out all the crap that smoking left behind. The PG in e-liquid can dry your mouth out though, so make sure you have water to sip on as you adjust.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

If anyone is interested, both the European and American respiratory specialist societies have a strong stance on e-cigarettes

http://www.thoracic.org/newsroom/pr...elease-position-statement-on-e-cigarettes.php

http://www.pharmatimes.com/Article/14-09-08/Respiratory_specialists_say_no_to_e-cigarettes.aspx

And the WHO

http://www.pharmatimes.com/Article/...atory_specialists_say_no_to_e-cigarettes.aspx

These are the thought leaders who specialise in lung disease and treat smoking related disease daily


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> If anyone is interested, both the European and American respiratory specialist societies have a strong stance on e-cigarettes
> 
> http://www.thoracic.org/newsroom/pr...elease-position-statement-on-e-cigarettes.php
> 
> ...





Not quite. The WHO is the organisation that is funded largely by private companies (80% or so) such as big pharma and stands much to lose if the tobacco giants or pharmaceutical companies profits take a battering. They seem to specialise in self preservation more than peoples interests. 
In fact, as posted above, it was WHO that declared real cigarettes to be safer "because they have a filter..."


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

so vaping should not be discouraged in favour of actually quitting smoking and other nicotine use?


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> so vaping should not be discouraged in favour of actually quitting smoking and other nicotine use?




So far, there are NO proven health implications in vaping.
Personally, in my own opinion, not putting anything other than fresh air into your lungs would logically be the best option.
But for those who can't quit, who've tried everything and the only alternative is to smoke (a well proven killer) then no, vaping should absolutely not be discouraged.

And as for NRT, you only have to look at the success rate of that...


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

I used to smoke, never gave anything. I was more addicted to the habit than the nicotine which is harder to break

The tobacco industry is turning its hand to vaping as posted before without providing any evidence of benefits or not

Vaping is not only used as a means to quit a life long tobacco habit, it is also being taken up by young non smokers, look at vape lounges


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> I used to smoke, never gave anything. I was more addicted to the habit than the nicotine which is harder to break
> 
> *The tobacco industry is turning its hand to vaping* as posted before without providing any evidence of benefits or not



I'm not surprised! 
Their profits are being attacked, they're duty bound to try and find an alternative market. And, being ideally placed to tap into vaping, it would make sense. 
So, they're being forced to research an alternative product, which so far, has no proven health risks? I'm struggling to see the problem with that, personally.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

On the other hand, people seem to view it as innocuous when there is also zero evidence that it isn't harmful, either the process of inhaling or the active ingredient as TMN indicated

I'd be quite happy to see tobacco companies go out of business

I am not sure that people are unable to give up smoking due to an insurmountable nicotine addiction, more that they don't actually want to but feel they should try for whatever reason


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> On the other hand, people seem to view it as innocuous when there is also zero evidence that is isn't harmful
> 
> I'd be quite happy to see tobacco companies go out of business



Me too! But, when faced with the destructiveness of tobacco, I just don't understand dismissing something because of lack of evidence that it isn't safe. 
It;s also harmful (in my opinion) to spread the propaganda started by big pharma to dissuade people from trying vaping when it could (as studies suggest) be a significant life saver.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

cessation of nicotine use should surely be the aim rather than just replacing it with something. As you say NRT doesn't work, so what is vaping if not a different form of NRT?


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

Anyhow I need to get back to my review of Pharma pipelines!


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> cessation of nicotine use should surely be the aim rather than just replacing it with something. As you say NRT doesn't work, so what is vaping if not a different form of NRT?



I totally agree!
Vaping is a replacement for smoking. Some research suggests that nicotine (on its own, without the added synergists) is nowhere as addictive as first thought.
Personally, my aim is to quit completely. I'm on the lowest strength nicotine I can get, I also have a decent stock of 0mg liquid to dilute that down and gently wean myself off it. Some vapours have absolutely no intention of quitting, but they had no intention of stopping smoking either so they're just continuing to use nicotine without the harm of continuing smoking.
But, personally, I want to stop and as I have a string of failed quits going back for Years and Years, this is working for me so I'd rather just gently work myself away from it rather than suffer all the trauma of stopping smoking.


EDIT: I missed that bit about vaping being a gateway, sorry. 

http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/n...11-27_ons-challenges-vaping-as-a-gateway.html


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

I go back to my first point that is should be a short term aid to quitting, however, one poster in this thread seems to have no intention of doing so. Gives the wrong message to the OP IMO, who should be aware that the risks of vaping have not been proven or disproven

I read Allen Carrs book, seemed to work for me for about 7 years. I did fall off the wagon for 6 months stupidly but quit again over 5 years ago and now I can't abide tobacco in any form


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Dec 2014)

Don't see the point, why not chew the gum? Surely it's cheaper too?


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Don't see the point, why not chew the gum? Surely it's cheaper too?



Do you smoke?


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Do you smoke?


Never had one. I'll get my coat.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Dec 2014)

I think I would be concerned that it is just swapping one addiction for another one, plus no one knows if they are harmful or not. 

I stopped smoking using patches 7 years ago in January and I save a small fortune by not smoking and I am in better shape fitness wise than I was in my 20's and I am 50. The secret is you have to want to quit if you don't want to you will never kick the habit no matter what you try. Looking back I cant believe I was stupid enough to smoke for over 30 years 

Dont forget years ago they used to have adverts promoting the benefits of smoking


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2014)

Zyban. If you really want to quit nicotine addiction.


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Zyban. If you really want to quit nicotine addiction.



Banned, unfortunately.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Banned, unfortunately.


Really?
Why? It worked really well.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

Made you go doolally (or some people). It's actually still available in the UK, don't know if many drs still prescribe

Champix is the (fairly) new pharmaceutical kid on the block


----------



## Panter (9 Dec 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Really?
> Why? It worked really well.



Too many suicides. 
I totally agree with you, I gave up for 3 Years on it, it worked really well (stupidly started again though, my fault, not the drugs) 
I may be wrong on it being banned, I can't find any references to that but when I asked about it a few Months ago, my GP told me they no longer prescribe it because of associated risks.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2014)

You may not be able to see this if not registered (from UK drug compendium)

http://www.mims.co.uk/Drugs/poisoning-and-drug-dependence/drug-and-alcohol-dependency/zyban/


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2014)

i had an appointment at 6.30 this evening with spinal surgeon, one of the questions he asked was am i a smoker , i told him its 18 months since i last had a cig but ive been using an ecig, he replied then you are an ex smoker, if you had still been on cigarettes then i wouldnt be offering you the op, if i didnt have so much other info to take in i would have asked him about it more ,


----------



## Cubist (9 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was pondering whether the more enterprisingly perps of this world might find a way of infusing the liquids with cannabis oil? I know in America folk can now get 'medicinals' but I always wondering just how unappealing 'rolling a fat one' would be to a 90 year old with glaucoma.


Check YouTube for instructions on making cannabis eliquid, then Google cannabis volcano to see a state of the art dope vaping system


----------



## Absinthe Minded (9 Dec 2014)

Well, I have to say that I've not read every post in this thread but if you want to pack in smoking then you should at least try the 'Allen Carr's Easyway To Stop Smoking' book. Patches, gum, vaping and any other NRT methods just are keeping you addicted, you are still a slave to nicotine, which your body does not need.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Too many suicides.
> I totally agree with you, I gave up for 3 Years on it, it worked really well (stupidly started again though, my fault, not the drugs)
> I may be wrong on it being banned, I can't find any references to that but when I asked about it a few Months ago, my GP told me they no longer prescribe it because of associated risks.


Oh ....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2014)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Well, I have to say that I've not read every post in this thread but if you want to pack in smoking then you should at least try the 'Allen Carr's Easyway To Stop Smoking' book. Patches, gum, vaping and any other NRT methods just are keeping you addicted, you are still a slave to nicotine, which your body does not need.



Reading that book was probably useful to me, although I had already quit by the time I read it!

I'd be interested in trying the nicotine-free ecigs though.


----------



## roadrash (10 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Reading that book was probably useful to me, although I had already quit by the time I read it!
> 
> I'd be interested in trying the nicotine-free ecigs though.



i get nicotine free liquid from here
http://www.cloudstix.com/index.php?...er_name=nicotine free&filter_description=true


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Well, I have to say that I've not read every post in this thread but if you want to pack in smoking then you should at least try the 'Allen Carr's Easyway To Stop Smoking' book. Patches, gum, vaping and any other NRT methods just are keeping you addicted, you are still a slave to nicotine, which your body does not need.


You try telling my body that ! I'm on day 5 now and vaping seems to be losing its edge . I'm puffing more than a steam train but im climbing the walls here


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Never had one. I'll get my coat.


 That tickled me


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2014)

My e-cig was probably one of the best and most life-changing purchases I ever made.

I'm 35, I smoked from the age of 12, smoking 20-30 a day since my late teens, always strong fags or thick well packed rollies, viewed anything with "Mild" written on the packet as a waste of time. I considered fags as essential, couldn't picture life without them. I had tried all the recommended NRT, cold turkey, Allen Carr, locking cigarettes in cars, drawers and cupboards and none of it worked.

Early this year, I was waiting for a friend in a shopping centre and feeling bored, I sampled and then bought a Ego starter kit out of curiosity from a stall in the mall and my ciggy consumption dropped overnight to 3 or 4 a day and gradually dropped of completely over the next month or two.

The very idea of putting a rolled up tube of leaves in my mouth and setting fire to it and breathing horrible tasting smelly smoke into my lungs would almost make me vomit now. I still vape but have found I use it less than I did and I have cut back on the strength of the liquid and am confident I will stop it completely in time.

I'm sure there is some risks to using one but based on how I feel it's less harmful than smoking by a factor of thousands and if this is the price I need to pay to not smoke, then so be it. I've never felt so fit and healthy.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You try telling my body that ! I'm on day 5 now and vaping seems to be losing its edge . I'm puffing more than a steam train but im climbing the walls here




Dont give up. You're doing well. Stick with it.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Dont give up. You're doing well. Stick with it.


I would kick myself if I gave in now but this is just become very hard to do . My vape battery has gone flat 5 hours early


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I would kick myself if I gave in now but this is just become very hard to do . My vape battery has gone flat 5 hours early



Just take deep breathes. In a few minutes the craving will go.


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I would kick myself if I gave in now but this is just become very hard to do . My vape battery has gone flat 5 hours early



Willpower 
You don't need to smoke


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I would kick myself if I gave in now but this is just become very hard to do . My vape battery has gone flat 5 hours early



Always carry spares of everything with vaping.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

Got a spare battery  Panic over  Weird where that urge came from though !


----------



## Panter (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Got a spare battery  Panic over  Weird where that urge came from though !



I still got the urges when I started vaping. In fact, they got strong enough that I rushed out and bought 10. Managed to struggle through half of one before throwing them in the bin in disgust. It was just a psychological want in my case.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2014)

Yes psychological need. Very occasionally I still have feelings that I would like a real fag even though I know I would hate it but it's happening less and less. It can still throw you into self doubt though. I think it happens in certain situations where you would always have smoked before.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> I still got the urges when I started vaping. In fact, they got strong enough that I rushed out and bought 10. Managed to struggle through half of one before throwing them in the bin in disgust. It was just a psychological want in my case.


I still have my tin in the draw so if I really wanted to I could grab one . I guess I just need to say to myself " why on earth would you have one after staying away for X amount of days "
Its odd as up until now ive been finding things pretty easy .


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

tyred said:


> Yes psychological need. Very occasionally I still have feelings that I would like a real fag even though I know I would hate it but it's happening less and less. It can still throw you into self doubt though. I think it happens in certain situations where you would always have smoked before.


Like customers on the phone telling you how fast they want you to work


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Like customers on the phone telling you how fast they want you to work



Funny thing is that for years I justified my smoking to myself by saying I needed something to cope with stress. Ever since stopping real fags, I look and wonder where all the stress was. 

It would appear that smoking caused me to feel stressed, I smoked to relieve the stress, thus causing more stress and the need for more fags which caused more stress and...


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I still have my tin in the draw so if I really wanted to I could grab one . I guess I just need to say to myself " why on earth would you have one after staying away for X amount of days "
> Its odd as up until now ive been finding things pretty easy .


Have a read of Allen Carr's book or they run courses at Raynes park


----------



## Peteaud (10 Dec 2014)

Keep at it, if you can.

It's not easy, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Cubist (10 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You try telling my body that ! I'm on day 5 now and vaping seems to be losing its edge . I'm puffing more than a steam train but im climbing the walls here


It could be that you have burnt out the coil from your e-cig. They are replaceable, and pretty cheap depending on your system, and after a few days lose their ability to deliver vapour. Five days is about right. What strength liquid are you using?


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2014)

Cubist said:


> It could be that you have burnt out the coil from your e-cig. They are replaceable, and pretty cheap depending on your system, and after a few days lose their ability to deliver vapour. Five days is about right. What strength liquid are you using?


1.8% . I have 2 spare coils but if you say this one could be on its way out i'll keep an eye open for that


----------



## Cubist (10 Dec 2014)

Coils can burn out pretty quickly, especially if you are using it a lot in the first few days. I reckon a decent dual Kangertech lasts me between 5 days and a week, before it starts to disappoint. Also, make sure you keep the air holes cleaned out with a pin, they accumulate bits of gunk that block the flow.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> I still got the urges when I started vaping. In fact, they got strong enough that I rushed out and bought 10. Managed to struggle through half of one before throwing them in the bin in disgust. It was just a psychological want in my case.



Exactly what I experienced, it was like standing too close to a bonfire of burning bum hair.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2014)

tyred said:


> Funny thing is that for years I justified my smoking to myself by saying I needed something to cope with stress. Ever since stopping real fags, I look and wonder where all the stress was.
> 
> It would appear that smoking caused me to feel stressed, I smoked to relieve the stress, thus causing more stress and the need for more fags which caused more stress and...



Back when I had a record shop we got burgled twice in a week. I wasn't smoking at all at the time but my co-owner was. When we found the damage he went and bought some tobacco, which I thought was odd as my first thought was to call the police!


----------



## jefmcg (11 Dec 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Whilst it might be comparing natural herb-smoking as opposed to nasty chemicals, it's probably less bad to fair.


Are you calling cigarettes "natural herbs"? That might be true of the best cigars, but cigarettes are full of additives 

The movie Inside Man was about a chemical added to cigarettes to keep them burning in the ash tray, so you'd have to get a fresh one rather than relight the old one, thus increasing sales marginally. The tobacco company discovered this was a carcinogen, but kept using it.


----------



## andyfraser (11 Dec 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Are you calling cigarettes "natural herbs"? That might be true of the best cigars, but cigarettes are full of additives
> 
> The movie Inside Man was about a chemical added to cigarettes to keep them burning in the ash tray, so you'd have to get a fresh one rather than relight the old one, thus increasing sales marginally. The tobacco company discovered this was a carcinogen, but kept using it.


Are you thinking of the one starring Russell Crowe and Al Pacino? That was The Insider. Very good film and a true story.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Dec 2014)

andyfraser said:


> Are you thinking of the one starring Russell Crowe and Al Pacino? That was The Insider. Very good film and a true story.


You're right.

Also did a quick google to make sure that Inside Man wasn't a porno


----------



## Profpointy (11 Dec 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Are you calling cigarettes "natural herbs"? That might be true of the best cigars, but cigarettes are full of additives
> 
> The movie Inside Man was about a chemical added to cigarettes to keep them burning in the ash tray, so you'd have to get a fresh one rather than relight the old one, thus increasing sales marginally. The tobacco company discovered this was a carcinogen, but kept using it.



They are made of "natural herbs", albeit with additives, but that "natural" does not mean "healthy" remember. Deadly nightshade is "natural" after all


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Dec 2014)

jefmcg said:


> You're right.
> 
> Also did a quick google to make sure that Inside Man wasn't a porno


That doesn't sound like a very nice porno


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

Profpointy said:


> They are made of "natural herbs", albeit with additives, but that "natural" does not mean "healthy" remember. Deadly nightshade is "natural" after all



But in tiny amounts is warfarin, er, I think. 

Not sure what point I'm making here


----------



## Profpointy (11 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> But in tiny amounts is warfarin, er, I think.
> 
> Not sure what point I'm making here



I think we're saying the same thing


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2014)

It could just be me, but those things look horrible when hung around a persons neck and when being used, well I just think, sad. As I say personal opinion.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Dec 2014)

I bumped into a friend this morning who ask how the smoking was going . He said good luck but then said it wont last  
We had a bit of a chat and it turns out he keeps smoking because he likes it  Now ive smoked for a lot of years but I don't ever recall actually liking it . I wasn't bothered by it and didn't really care about it but I never actual liked it like I like ice cream or bacon sarnies .
Its only really occurred to me that he is confusing like for addicted .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I bumped into a friend this morning who ask how the smoking was going . He said good luck but then said it wont last
> We had a bit of a chat and it turns out he keeps smoking because he likes it  Now ive smoked for a lot of years but I don't ever recall actually liking it . I wasn't bothered by it and didn't really care about it but I never actual liked it like I like ice cream or bacon sarnies .
> Its only really occurred to me that he is confusing like for addicted .



You're not alone, I've known several friends who smoke but hate it. Personally I always liked it, but I didn't like the side affects or being tied to it.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> It could just be me, but those things look horrible when hung around a persons neck and when being used, well I just think, sad. As I say personal opinion.



*Man Smoking E-Cigarette Must Be Futuristic Bounty Hunter*


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You're not alone, I've known several friends who smoke but hate it. Personally I always liked it, but I didn't like the side affects or being tied to it.


I never hated it , it was just something I did . I wouldn't call that liking it though


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I never hated it , it was just something I did . I wouldn't call that liking it though



Concentrate on the things you like, preferably doing them all at once. Ice cream in one hand, bacon butty in the other, while cycling.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Dec 2014)

Anyone else found they sleep more when they stop smoking or are vaping ? I'm getting worried as I cant keep my eyes open .
I was in bed at 730 last night


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Anyone else found they sleep more when they stop smoking or are vaping ? I'm getting worried as I cant keep my eyes open .
> I was in bed at 730 last night



Yes, I used to be awake until the early hours when I was a smoker but these days I am in bed by 11 - 12 ish


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Anyone else found they sleep more when they stop smoking or are vaping ? I'm getting worried as I cant keep my eyes open .
> I was in bed at 730 last night



And your dreams get really vivid!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Dec 2014)

Phew , not just me then !
I had a big test last night and got a few beers in to have by the open fire . Not had a beer since I stopped as they go hand in hand .
I'm glad that the vaper did its trick but not too happy about feeling pissed after two pints and having to pour the third down the sink


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2014)

One of the things I've noticed is that when I feel tired now, I really do feel tired whereas an ab-lib supply of rollies used to keep my brain functioning. The plus side is waking up in the morning and feeling refreshed and energetic instead of waking up felling like death warmed up and need a few fags just to kick start my brain.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Phew , not just me then !
> I had a big test last night and got a few beers in to have by the open fire . Not had a beer since I stopped as they go hand in hand .
> I'm glad that the vaper did its trick but not too happy about feeling pissed after two pints and having to pour the third down the sink



Um, I've not experienced that!


----------



## BSRU (16 Dec 2014)

Shame to see two young kids(13 at most) walking along vaping the other day


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2014)

BSRU said:


> Shame to see two young kids(13 at most) walking along vaping the other day



It's far from ideal but it's better than having them smoking real fags like I did when I was 13.


----------



## BSRU (16 Dec 2014)

tyred said:


> It's far from ideal but it's better than having them smoking real fags like I did when I was 13.


Who knows, they probably wouldn't like smoking fags plus they would stink of fags.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (16 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Reading that book was probably useful to me, although I had already quit by the time I read it!
> 
> I'd be interested in trying the nicotine-free ecigs though.


I can't imagine why anybody that had quit smoking would have any interest in e-cigs.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (16 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You try telling my body that ! I'm on day 5 now and vaping seems to be losing its edge . I'm puffing more than a steam train but im climbing the walls here


Have you read the book?


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Dec 2014)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Have you read the book?


I don't have the book to read .


----------



## Peteaud (16 Dec 2014)

As an ex smoker i have to say i used to enjoy a smoke.

@Cuchilo , keep it up, it will start to get easier trust me.


----------



## Absinthe Minded (16 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I don't have the book to read .


Well then, I refer you to what I wrote on here earlier. It really doesn't need to be difficult.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Dec 2014)

Peteaud said:


> As an ex smoker i have to say i used to enjoy a smoke.
> 
> @Cuchilo , keep it up, it will start to get easier trust me.


I think it already has . I'm really enjoying not smoking and right now I cant see me ever going back to it . I just hope that doesn't change !
I bought some more medium vape liquid at the weekend and then got the next level down to try and get myself off the vaping aswell .


----------



## roadrash (16 Dec 2014)

Absinthe Minded said:


> Well, I have to say that I've not read every post in this thread but if you want to pack in smoking then you should at least try the 'Allen Carr's Easyway To Stop Smoking' book. Patches, gum, vaping and any other NRT methods just are keeping you addicted, you are still a slave to nicotine, which your body does not need.



with regards to this post , and others where you say it neednt be difficult ...

firstly ..one persons easy may not be easy for another person
second ..vaping keeps your body addicted to nicotine...liquids are also available nicotine free.

different things work for different people


----------



## Absinthe Minded (16 Dec 2014)

roadrash said:


> with regards to this post , and others where you say it neednt be difficult ...
> 
> firstly ..one persons easy may not be easy for another person
> second ..vaping keeps your body addicted to nicotine...liquids are also available nicotine free.
> ...


Yes, I know all that.


----------



## john-boy (16 Dec 2014)

I've been Vaping for over 2 years now. I even rebuild my own coils as it works out cheaper. I'm currently using a variable voltage / variable wattage Vamo V5


----------



## Mr Peps (17 Dec 2014)

NRT didn't work for me but ecigs did. I smoked for over 30 years and it wasn't just a nicotine addiction but the habit as well which was why gum or patches were next to useless for me.
@Cuchilo I got one on a whim as well and have smoked one cig in the last year which I found totally disgusting and have no desire to smoke.at all and will stop the ecig next month now I am on nicotine free liquid. If you can stop vaping soon great but I thought it better to continue until I was 100% sure I would never smoke again.

As an aside the Allen Carr industry seems to be less accepting of criticism than North Korea. Shortly after I stopped I saw the Allen Carr website saying ecigs didn't work and submitted a comment saying they worked for me and the majority of people I knew had stopped smoking had done it using them. The post is still awaiting moderation after 9 months!


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2014)

I have read the Allen Carr book in the past, took a lot of his points on board but just continued on smoking without a care in the world. I realise it works for many so great but while reading it, my overwhelming thought was "what a smug, pretentious prat!" There was just something about the tone which got my back up.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Dec 2014)

Think I've said before on CC about how I quit (and I used to enjoy everything about smoking). Cut down to 20 a day, then 15, then 10, then 5 ... then divided the final 5 into 2 one day, 2 the next and on the final day got ready to enjoy my last ever cigarette. Mug of coffee, settled down ... and felt so sick after the first drag that I stamped it out and haven't wanted one since. In fact, just the smell of cigarettes on other people makes me gag.

The real trick was changing the habit. I used to smoke two on the way to work and then one before going in, so changed it to one half way to work and one when I got there, then ditched the one in the car altogether. Later changes included no smoking til lunchtime, then no smoking til after work etc. 

It worked for me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Dec 2014)

tyred said:


> I have read the Allen Carr book in the past, took a lot of his points on board but just continued on smoking without a care in the world. I realise it works for many so great but while reading it, my overwhelming thought was "what a smug, pretentious prat!" There was just something about the tone which got my back up.



I read it, and it did help a bit, but I saw right through his 'method' from the start, which made me a bit resistant to it for some reason.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Think I've said before on CC about how I quit (and I used to enjoy everything about smoking). Cut down to 20 a day, then 15, then 10, then 5 ... then divided the final 5 into 2 one day, 2 the next and on the final day got ready to enjoy my last ever cigarette. Mug of coffee, settled down ... and felt so sick after the first drag that I stamped it out and haven't wanted one since. In fact, just the smell of cigarettes on other people makes me gag.
> 
> The real trick was changing the habit. I used to smoke two on the way to work and then one before going in, so changed it to one half way to work and one when I got there, then ditched the one in the car altogether. Later changes included no smoking til lunchtime, then no smoking til after work etc.
> 
> It worked for me.



Wow, you smoked a lot! Well done for quitting!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Dec 2014)

I think I've had enough of this vaping lark. I'm still on the 'blu' e-cig but am just chuffing away on It late at night when having a beer or glass of wine, which is certainly the trigger for wanting to smoke. But I'm waking up in the mornings with what I swear feels like a smoker's cough. Could be the tail end of this cold I've got I suppose. 

I talked at length with my band mates about their vapourisers and it feels like I'm at something of a crossroads - I could invest in a proper vape thing (instead of the e-cig I currently have) or I could just stop entirely. 

With almost all my smoking friends now vaping there's no tobacco to scrounge in weak moments. 

Most importantly the baccy I bought a few weeks ago is still sat in a drawer and I have zero interest in smoking any of it.


----------



## xzenonuk (21 Dec 2014)

Just get an ego battery and some mid or small tanks, much better,

BTW smoking hides a lot of issues that it produces.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Dec 2014)

xzenonuk said:


> Just get an ego battery and some mid or small tanks, much better,
> 
> BTW smoking hides a lot of issues that it produces.



Huh? To the issues bit.


----------



## qigong chimp (21 Dec 2014)

Different strokes for different folks. Just make sure you quit tobacco before you've done irreperable damage to your lungs.


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Dec 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I think I've had enough of this vaping lark. I'm still on the 'blu' e-cig but am just chuffing away on It late at night when having a beer or glass of wine, which is certainly the trigger for wanting to smoke. But I'm waking up in the mornings with what I swear feels like a smoker's cough. Could be the tail end of this cold I've got I suppose.
> 
> I talked at length with my band mates about their vapourisers and it feels like I'm at something of a crossroads - I could invest in a proper vape thing (instead of the e-cig I currently have) or I could just stop entirely.
> 
> ...


Ive started on the weaker nicotine vape now and to be honest I don't notice it from the medium one . I also have baccy in a draw but I wont be smoking it !
I want to kick the vaping aswell but I'm going to keep hold of it for those drinking moments as the last thing I want to do is go back to smoking .
I went back to where I bought mine at the weekend and had a chat with the guy and it seems this one with a bigger battery http://www.ecigwizard.com/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/ is a good tool for quitting nicotine . He seemed to think anything bigger would have me hooked on vaping and anything smaller wouldn't really work .
Edit to add the battery http://www.ecigwizard.com/accessories/bc/batteries/the-orbit.html


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2015)

well I ignored my own advise and bought this one http://www.theaceofvapez.co.uk/#!product/prd1/3301715241/aspire-atlantis-full-subω-kit
I don't find it as effective as the smaller one as the nicotine is a lot lower but I guess that's a good thing .
Ive just gone onto the stronger nicotine vape again as this last two days I have been really struggling  I cant believe that nearly a month in and I am seriously gasping for a smoke


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> well I ignored my own advise and bought this one http://www.theaceofvapez.co.uk/#!product/prd1/3301715241/aspire-atlantis-full-subω-kit
> I don't find it as effective as the smaller one as the nicotine is a lot lower but I guess that's a good thing .
> Ive just gone onto the stronger nicotine vape again as this last two days I have been really struggling  I cant believe that nearly a month in and I am seriously gasping for a smoke



Stick with it, it took me 6 months of using patches and the fake plastic cig before I could stop the cravings, but 7 years down the line I am still a non smoker


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> well I ignored my own advise and bought this one http://www.theaceofvapez.co.uk/#!product/prd1/3301715241/aspire-atlantis-full-subω-kit
> I don't find it as effective as the smaller one as the nicotine is a lot lower but I guess that's a good thing .
> Ive just gone onto the stronger nicotine vape again as this last two days I have been really struggling  I cant believe that nearly a month in and I am seriously gasping for a smoke




Well i quit 3 years ago today 

I found the 1 month - 2 months bit very difficult, its the niggling gremlin trying to get to you, don,t let them.

1 month, well done.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> well I ignored my own advise and bought this one http://www.theaoverwhelming I.uk/#!product/prd1/3301715241/aspire-atlcravingull-subω-kit
> I don't find it as effective as the smaller one as the nicotine is a lot lower but I guess that's a good thing .
> Ive just gone onto the stronger nicotine vape again as this last two days I have been really struggling  I cant believe that nearly a month in and I am seriously gasping for a smoke




It can take months for the cravings to go completely. Even after 14 months, now and again i would get a sudden overwhelming urge for a cigarette. Stick with it. The craving wont last long.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> It can take months for the cravings to go completely. Even after 14 months, now and again i would get a sudden overwhelming urge for a cigarette. Stick with it. The craving wont last long.



I still get the thought that pops into my head now and then after 7 years ............. I just remember the thousands and thousands of pounds I have saved and the fact that I can breath and it goes away


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I still get the thought that pops into my head now and then after 7 years ............. I just remember the thousands and thousands of pounds I have saved and the fact that I can breath and it goes away




I know how you feel. It can happen totally out of the blue, when I am doing the most mundane things like cleaning the dishes for goodness sake, then it vanishes just as fast. There is no rhyme or reason to it. I stopped 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2015)

I still get the odd, i will light one up thought.

Soon goes.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

I just make sure I look at the price of cigs when I go into a shop then I go


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I just make sure I look at the price of cigs when I go into a shop then I go



Then i calculate how much cycling has cost me, and smoking is still cheaper 

How much are a pack of 20 Marlborough now?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Peteaud said:


> Then i calculate how much cycling has cost me, and smoking is still cheaper
> 
> How much are a pack of 20 Marlborough now?



Cigs seem to be somewhere between £7.50 and £10 depending on the brand


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Going by the prices when I was smoking I have saved myself roughly £12,246.68 but it will be a lot more than that as the prices are a lot more now.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2015)

Ive already noticed the breathing is easier . Especially when riding ! And ive already spent the money I am going to save on a new bike


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive already noticed the breathing is easier . Especially when riding ! And ive already spent the money I am going to save on a new bike



A lot of people give up because they don't notice a big difference in their overall health in a short period of time, it has taken until 2014 when I can say that my breathing and overall health has improved greatly over how it was when I smoked. 

It has also taken me that 7 years to get my weight under some sort of control, I am now losing weight and I have sorted out what makes me gain weight and what doesn't and it was not what I expected at all and I have had to cut out all sorts of things because you tend to eat more when you give up smoking.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2015)

My last real cigarette was in March I think and I did notice some health improvements very quickly. I never felt there was much wrong with my breathing anyway but what I did notice after a week or so was that I could do the deep breathing exercises in my yoga class without risking a coughing fit and my chest felt clear in the morning. On the bike, I used to feel a bit chesty for a few miles, then cough and my breathing would be fine but it's fine from the start now and no cough but I still can certainly make myself out of breath.

There is no doubt that my circulation began to improve within a day or two as I used to be very prone to cold hands and feet and a certain part of the male anatomy works much better now.

I'm not sure whether ti's a benefit of stopping smoking or just getting fitter but 3hr long Salsa classes used to make my leg muscles really burn but doesn't nowadays.

Perhaps it's just coincidence but I didn't have a single cold in 2014 whereas before I often got a cold at the start of winter which took forever to clear up completely. 

I still sometimes think about smoking but have little desire to do so. The main trigger seems to be seeing the receptionist from the solicitor's office opposite my office window who often stands outside their door smoking and she is really rather pretty and I sometimes feel like popping a fag in my mouth and running over to ask her for a light and chatting her up Then I remember she probably smells like an ashtray


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2015)

A month is brilliant going! 

I haven't smoked anything before about 8pm for about a decade but all too easily caved into a smoke to go with beer or wine. I spent all last night on my e-cig while going through the new year thing. I was hungover this morning but nothing like as bad as I would have been if I had smoked. I did still have a bit of a cough this morning though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> well I ignored my own advise and bought this one http://www.theaceofvapez.co.uk/#!product/prd1/3301715241/aspire-atlantis-full-subω-kit
> I don't find it as effective as the smaller one as the nicotine is a lot lower but I guess that's a good thing .
> Ive just gone onto the stronger nicotine vape again as this last two days I have been really struggling  I cant believe that nearly a month in and I am seriously gasping for a smoke



£50!!! Looks cool though


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2015)

Oh and I want to know what happened to all the money I was supposed to have saved by not smoking. My bank account has been nobbled by fairies would seem the most likely explanation for the missing fag money.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> £50!!! Looks cool though


And its carbon so you can attach it to your bike like a pump


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2015)

Perhaps I should get an E-pipe to go with my vintage roadsters


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2015)

Well that's another day done  Thanks for the support , I have rubbish mates who all smoke and tell me I will start again


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Well that's another day done  Thanks for the support , I have rubbish mates who all smoke and tell me I will start again



I was in that situation, in my last job everyone used to go outside at break time to smoke and it was impossible to quit until I got made redundant and changed my mates.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Well that's another day done  Thanks for the support , I have rubbish mates who all smoke and tell me I will start again




Remember that this is their own insecurities showing through and they are secretly jealous of you for having the balls to do it instead of constantly putting it off and burying their heads in the sand like they are doing. Turn it around and ask when they are going to see sense and give up!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Well that's another day done  Thanks for the support , I have rubbish mates who all smoke and tell me I will start again




Your doing really well. Don't give up.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2015)

your mates are probably secretly wishing that they could give up, next time they say it , you could try using the following two words .....FECK OFF


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2015)

Chap at work is quitting by vaping, and I'm encouraging him, as I quit 35 years ago. He's into the whole DIY vaping thing.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jan 2015)

I'm starting to think its a bit of a cheat but then again I'm still not smoking so who cares if its cheating or not . Keep encouraging your friend at work . One good comment from anyone cancels out all the comments from people saying you will fail .


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm starting to think its a bit of a cheat but then again I'm still not smoking so who cares if its cheating or not . Keep encouraging your friend at work . One good comment from anyone cancels out all the comments from people saying you will fail .



It's not cheating. If it works that's all that matters


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chap at work is quitting by vaping, and I'm encouraging him, as I quit 35 years ago. He's into the whole DIY vaping thing.



What is DIY vaping?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2015)

I had a go on my e-cig last night, first time I've touched it 'all year'. Wasn't all that bothered. Cycling has been my biggest incentive not to smoke.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> What is DIY vaping?


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Vaping+DIY


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Jan 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Vaping DIY



Looks like a whole lot of effort!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2015)

Sort of like backpacking stoves.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jan 2015)

I had to laugh when revisiting a building site yesterday . One of the lads had seen my vaper and had been on the look out for the same type . Someone else had helped him out and ordered him one online using their phone . He said he was getting a Rambo one to which the guy who ordered it said no , rainbow , I did ask you if you where bloody sure you wanted that one and you said yes .
I was already in bits picturing him with a rather camp looking vaper and then the pee taking started with camp voices all over the site asking for refills etc .


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2015)

Tomorrow will be 100 days without smoking and £890 not spent on baccy 
I also have three mates that have quit smoking and now vape .


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2015)

So when are you going to stop the vaping and save more money


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Tomorrow will be 100 days without smoking and £890 not spent on baccy
> I also have three mates that have quit smoking and now vape .




Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Tomorrow will be 100 days without smoking and £890 not spent on baccy
> I also have three mates that have quit smoking and now vape .



Brilliant. It's a decision you will never regret.

No more kicking the TV screen when the chancellor announces how much fags have gone up in the budget


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2015)

Until they cotton on to duty on vape stuff


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> So when are you going to stop the vaping and save more money


I'm not I'm going to mix my own


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2015)

Well presumably there are ingredients to buy which cost money!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2015)

Everything costs money . That's why I work .


----------



## Cubist (15 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Well presumably there are ingredients to buy which cost money!





Cuchilo said:


> I'm not I'm going to mix my own



Started mixing my own this last week. 200ml of Propylene Glycol, 200 ml of Vegetable glycerine, five 10 ml bottles of flavour concentrate, 50 ml of nicotine base, plus a handful of mixing bottles and a syringe to measure and mix came to £38. Compare that with a premixed bottle of juice which costs between eight quid and a tenner for 20ml and you'll see where the savings are. At a 50/50 PG to VG mix @ .6% nicotine that's a saving of over £200, and several months happy vaping. My battery unit cost £40, (e-leaf iStick 30) which is protected circuit Li Ion rechargeable,, and the tank cost £30 (Kanger Subtank mini with RBA) but came with three ready built atomisers, one of which can be rebuilt using cotton and electrical wire. Spend a bit at the outset and there are massive savings over the cost of prebuilt kits. And there's a whole new world of geekery to dip into


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2015)

I'd still say not doing it full stop is better given the lack of long-term safety data and concerns from expert respiratory physicians...from a sometimes smug erstwhile smoker 

But certainly can't be worse than the cancer sticks if you are unable to quit the nicotine


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Mar 2015)

Cubist said:


> Started mixing my own this last week. 200ml of Propylene Glycol, 200 ml of Vegetable glycerine, five 10 ml bottles of flavour concentrate, 50 ml of nicotine base, plus a handful of mixing bottles and a syringe to measure and mix came to £38. Compare that with a premixed bottle of juice which costs between eight quid and a tenner for 20ml and you'll see where the savings are. At a 50/50 PG to VG mix @ .6% nicotine that's a saving of over £200, and several months happy vaping. My battery unit cost £40, (e-leaf iStick 30) which is protected circuit Li Ion rechargeable,, and the tank cost £30 (Kanger Subtank mini with RBA) but came with three ready built atomisers, one of which can be rebuilt using cotton and electrical wire. Spend a bit at the outset and there are massive savings over the cost of prebuilt kits. And there's a whole new world of geekery to dip into


Where do you get your stuff from mate ? I just bought pretty much the same from Totally wicked .
It also seems Europe are after the vaping market with new laws on what can and cant be sold .


----------



## Cubist (15 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Where do you get your stuff from mate ? I just bought pretty much the same from Totally wicked .
> It also seems Europe are after the vaping market with new laws on what can and cant be sold .


Totally wicked. Although I also use a flavour concentrate from TJuice called Red Astaire. It mixes really well with TW's ice menthol


----------



## migrantwing (17 Jun 2015)

After around 25 years of smoking Marlboro Red and Rothman's (20-30 a day) and for about a third of that time smoking roll-up's with filters, I've been using the Aspire Atlantis CF Mod for about a month now with 12mg 50/50 juice and, although it most definitely helps, I'm still smoking. Sometimes, I can go hours without a real smoke, other times the vaping just doesn't do it for me, so I end up smoking a fair few throughout the day. Someone said that your body actually craves the tar that you find in cigarettes that the vaping doesn't give you. Maybe that's my problem? I ran out of smokes last night and for about 6 hours just vaped. I went to bed feeling like I could actually breath without wheezing and clearing my throat. Stupidly, after an hour of waking up this morning, I went to the shop and bought a 12.5g pack of tobacco. The psychological faeries still have me by the short and curlies.

Very kindly, my OH's dad gave me my set up as he bought a newer model. He's in his late 50's and has all but completely given up smoking. He maybe smokes 5 cigarettes a week, if that. This coming from a guy who smoked roll-up's without filters for Lord knows how many years, so it must be working!


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> After around 25 years of smoking Marlboro Red and Rothman's (20-30 a day) and for about a third of that time smoking roll-up's with filters, I've been using the Aspire Atlantis CF Mod for about a month now with 12mg 50/50 juice and, although it most definitely helps, I'm still smoking. Sometimes, I can go hours without a real smoke, other times the vaping just doesn't do it for me, so I end up smoking a fair few throughout the day. Someone said that your body actually craves the tar that you find in cigarettes that the vaping doesn't give you. Maybe that's my problem? I ran out of smokes last night and for about 6 hours just vaped. I went to bed feeling like I could actually breath without wheezing and clearing my throat. Stupidly, after an hour of waking up this morning, I went to the shop and bought a 12.5g pack of tobacco. The psychological faeries still have me by the short and curlies.
> 
> Very kindly, my OH's dad gave me my set up as he bought a newer model. He's in his late 50's and has all but completely given up smoking. He maybe smokes 5 cigarettes a week, if that. This coming from a guy who smoked roll-up's without filters for Lord knows how many years, so it must be working!



You could maybe try 18 or 24 mg juice for a bit of added kick. I used the 24 for about a year and then 18 before going to 12 and I hope to move on to 6 soon.

I don't think vaping is a complete substitution for smoking as fags have a lot of other shoot in them too and I understand the nicotine in the ecig is absorbed in a different way which isn't as fast acting. I found I vaped like a train to begin with still combined with a few rollies a day but I found my desire to smoke gradually disappeared as I began to feel so much better very quickly and if I did have an occasional day where I smoked a lot for some reason, I would be lying in bed feeling like I was suffocating at night. I reached a point after a few months where I was having 3 a day - one before work, one in my lunch hour and one after work and none at any other time and I was not enjoying it at all - was more a case of "Oh God, I suppose I better have a smoke before I go into work - yuck I farking hate this!" and then I had road to Damascus moment when it occurred to me I didn't need to smoke those fags at all so didn't any more and this thread popping back up has reminded me that I haven't smoked in ~15 months, I genuinely hadn't even thought about it


----------



## roadrash (17 Jun 2015)

ive done just over two years on an ecig (not one single cig since i stopped), after smoking roll ups without filters for 30 years, if you feel you are missing the kick with the ecig then trying a variable voltage battery can help, i dont understand the ins and outs but but i know a couple of people who use them and say it helps with the throat hit.


----------



## migrantwing (17 Jun 2015)

tyred said:


> You could maybe try 18 or 24 mg juice for a bit of added kick. I used the 24 for about a year and then 18 before going to 12 and I hope to move on to 6 soon.
> 
> I don't think vaping is a complete substitution for smoking as fags have a lot of other shoot in them too and I understand the nicotine in the ecig is absorbed in a different way which isn't as fast acting. I found I vaped like a train to begin with still combined with a few rollies a day but I found my desire to smoke gradually disappeared as I began to feel so much better very quickly and if I did have an occasional day where I smoked a lot for some reason, I would be lying in bed feeling like I was suffocating at night. I reached a point after a few months where I was having 3 a day - one before work, one in my lunch hour and one after work and none at any other time and I was not enjoying it at all - was more a case of "Oh God, I suppose I better have a smoke before I go into work - yuck I farking hate this!" and then I had road to Damascus moment when it occurred to me I didn't need to smoke those fags at all so didn't any more and this thread popping back up has reminded me that I haven't smoked in ~15 months, I genuinely hadn't even thought about it



Nice post! I may try as you suggested and up the nicotine amount for a while. 

Well done, mucka! Good on ya!


----------



## migrantwing (17 Jun 2015)

roadrash said:


> ive done just over two years on an ecig (not one single cig since i stopped), after smoking roll ups without filters for 30 years, if you feel you are missing the kick with the ecig then trying a variable voltage battery can help, i dont understand the ins and outs but but i know a couple of people who use them and say it helps with the throat hit.



I wish I'd have gone for one with variable voltage. The one I have supposedly gets to your lungs, as well as your throat, offering a more satisfying alternative to a lot of e-cigs. I'll have to read up about it in more detail.

Well done!

I'd like to be smoke-free by the time I hit 40. I have 7 months and 3 days


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2015)

I'm using the Ego twist with a Pro-tank mini. Seems to work fine for me and it's so much better than the CE4 kit I started with.


----------



## migrantwing (17 Jun 2015)

tyred said:


> I'm using the Ego twist with a Pro-tank mini. Seems to work fine for me and it's so much better than the CE4 kit I started with.



Your set-up is a bit slimmer than mine, then. The Aspire Atlantis CF Mod is like holding a baguette! LOL!


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> Your set-up is a bit slimmer than mine, then. The Aspire Atlantis CF Mod is like holding a baguette! LOL!



I have been tempted sometimes to get something better but above all else, I want it to be pocket friendly so have stuck to what I have. Larger liquid capacity would be nice though. I also tried the iClear 16 and the Aspire BDC but overall I prefer the Protank. It's a shame imo that all the starter kits advertised seem to use the CE4 as although they are functional and stopped me smoking, there is so much better available for very little extra outlay as the CE4s burn out very quickly and usually leak and the coil can't be replaced separately so it's more expensive long term.


----------



## migrantwing (17 Jun 2015)

tyred said:


> I have been tempted sometimes to get something better but above all else, I want it to be pocket friendly so have stuck to what I have. Larger liquid capacity would be nice though. I also tried the iClear 16 and the Aspire BDC but overall I prefer the Protank. It's a shame imo that all the starter kits advertised seem to use the CE4 as although they are functional and stopped me smoking, there is so much better available for very little extra outlay as the CE4s burn out very quickly and usually leak and the coil can't be replaced separately so it's more expensive long term.



That's the only problem with the Atlantis, it doesn't hold loads of liquid. If I have a day where I'm really chugging away, it will only last the day, maybe a day and a bit.

Agreed! A lot of the starter kits seem to skimp in that area.


----------



## Paul99 (17 Jun 2015)

I use a MVP3.0 with a Kanger Aerotank, but use Naturevape coils in them. If you haven't tried the NV coils and are still using the throwaway ones from a blister pack I recommend that you give them a go.

I was also a 20 a day (at least) smoker for some 30 years, not had a single cigarette since I started vaping 15 months ago.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2015)

Just pretend by 'smoking' drinking straws. 

We did, when we were young, and it made us feel tough. And didn't do us any harm. And then we could drink our milk afterwards.


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Just pretend by 'smoking' drinking straws.
> 
> We did, when we were young, and it made us feel tough. And didn't do us any harm. And then we could drink our milk afterwards.



Now I've had a sudden urge to go out and buy a packet of those chocolate fake fags you used to get!


----------



## migrantwing (17 Jun 2015)

Paul99 said:


> I use a MVP3.0 with a Kanger Aerotank, but use Naturevape coils in them. If you haven't tried the NV coils and are still using the throwaway ones from a blister pack I recommend that you give them a go.
> 
> I was also a 20 a day (at least) smoker for some 30 years, not had a single cigarette since I started vaping 15 months ago.



I'll have to try the Naturevape coils, if they're compatible with the Atlantis.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Just pretend by 'smoking' drinking straws.
> 
> We did, when we were young, and it made us feel tough. And didn't do us any harm. And then we could drink our milk afterwards.




You mean you didn't try banana skins?


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You mean you didn't try banana skins?



In 1974, but just the stringy bits - to no effect.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060916120745AA6FNtH


----------



## Paul99 (17 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> I'll have to try the Naturevape coils, if they're compatible with the Atlantis.


 
I don't think they are sadly. I aimed the post at @tyred for his protank really.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jun 2015)

@tyred , is this like the protank mini you are using.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321714002474?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cubist (18 Jun 2015)

Bite the bullet and spend a bit of cash. I got a Eleaf iStick 30 and a Kanger Subtank mini RBA. The tank holds 4.5ml juice, and the battery lasts all day. It has variable voltage up to 4.5 volts through a 0.6 ohm atomiser. The Atomizer itself is rebuildable using premade coils at a couple of quid for 10, and pure cotton, again a few quid for a year's supply of wicks. It gives enormous clouds of vapour, and is very satisfying. I currently use 6mg juice. 

On top of that I mix my own juice. Online you can buy enough nicotine base to last forever at £18 for 250ml. I use 8ml to mix 100ml of juice. 250ml of PG costs about £6, as does Aqueous glycerine, and pure flavour concentrate costs less than a fiver for a bottle. 

At my mix rate of 6% nicotine and 15% flavour that 250ml bottle of nicotine will make 31.25 x 100ml bottles of juice. Each 250ml bottle of PG and AG will make 6.25 x 100ml, and each 20ml bottle of flavour concentrate will make 2x 100ml bottles, with a secondary flavour that I use making up the rest at 4x100ml bottles per 20ml concentrate. 

Therefore I can make a 100ml bottle of juice costing 57p for nicotine, £1 each of AG and PG, and about £3 for flavouring. ... less than £6 for 100ml.


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2015)

roadrash said:


> @tyred , is this like the protank mini you are using.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321714002474?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT



No this is the chap - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Prot...022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4197e2bb9e


----------



## migrantwing (23 Jun 2015)

I've managed 30 hours without a smoke. I'm quite chuffed with myself  I have been craving a cigarette on and off all day, but the thing that keeps me going is that I know if I do have one, it'll taste like s**t and I'll be disappointed with myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> I've managed 30 hours without a smoke. I'm quite chuffed with myself  I have been craving a cigarette on and off all day, but the thing that keeps me going is that I know if I do have one, it'll taste like s**t and I'll be disappointed with myself.




Don't give up. Keep going. It will get easier.


----------



## migrantwing (23 Jun 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't give up. Keep going. It will get easier.



Thank you, @welsh dragon 

It's the first time I haven't relented and walked to the shop to get my fix. I feel better already in my breathing and don't have that horrible, intermittent wheezing.

Just trying to stay busy by rebuilding my bike wheels. LOL!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> Thank you, @welsh dragon
> 
> It's the first time I haven't relented and walked to the shop to get my fix. I feel better already in my breathing and don't have that horrible, intermittent wheezing.
> 
> Just trying to stay busy by rebuilding my bike wheels. LOL!




Excellent. And the longer you go, the better youll feel. Its three years since i gave up smoking. I smoked for many decades. Now i never think of it. And if you get the craving, peole here will be only to happy to talk to you until the feeling goes away. Stick with vaping.


----------



## roadrash (24 Jun 2015)

Listen to the dragon, stick at it , you have done the hardest part, (the first full day).


----------



## migrantwing (24 Jun 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Excellent. And the longer you go, the better youll feel. Its three years since i gave up smoking. I smoked for many decades. Now i never think of it. And if you get the craving, peole here will be only to happy to talk to you until the feeling goes away. Stick with vaping.



Well done! 3 years is a long time to have quit after so long smoking 

I've smoked for the best part of 30 years (started when I was around 12-13 and am now 39). it's absolutely ridiculous to think that I've begged, borrowed and stolen at times to get my fix. What a pathetic addiction to give in to, let alone all those years of c**p I've put into my system.


----------



## migrantwing (24 Jun 2015)

roadrash said:


> Listen to the dragon, stick at it , you have done the hardest part, (the first full day).



Thank you, sir!


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jun 2015)

Cubist said:


> Bite the bullet and spend a bit of cash. I got a Eleaf iStick 30 and a Kanger Subtank mini RBA. The tank holds 4.5ml juice, and the battery lasts all day. It has variable voltage up to 4.5 volts through a 0.6 ohm atomiser..




This sounds like a 70's HiFi buff talking about their new deck and speakers


----------



## Cubist (24 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> This sounds like a 70's HiFi buff talking about their new deck and speakers


It's a whole new level of geekery. However, the little pen type ecigs pale into insignificance when you can produce enough vapour to block out the TV.


----------



## tfg71 (24 Jun 2015)

I stopped smoking cigs on the 2nd of may - have been using a pen style vape since. changed to an istick 30 and still use my kangertech mini protank 3. I found I quite like apple , but I really like darth vaper ( name and taste).


----------



## Cubist (24 Jun 2015)

tfg71 said:


> I stopped smoking cigs on the 2nd of may - have been using a pen style vape since. changed to an istick 30 and still use my kangertech mini protank 3. I found I quite like apple , but I really like darth vaper ( name and taste).


Mine's a mix of ice menthol and RedAstaire. Nephew had some called Cereal over the weekend and it had a really smooth butterscotch flavour.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Jun 2015)

Cubist said:


> It's a whole new level of geekery. However, the little pen type ecigs pale into insignificance when you can produce enough vapour to block out the TV.


farking great. That's why I can now smell the smoking shelter at work from 200 yards away.
I haven't had the heart yet to tell vapers that they look like they're eagerly fellating a Rampant Rabbit.


----------



## Cubist (24 Jun 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> farking great. That's why I can now smell the smoking shelter at work from 200 yards away.
> I haven't had the heart yet to tell vapers that they look like they're eagerly fellating a Rampant Rabbit.



Why would you need to tell them anything?
And are you telling us a bit of fruit flavoured "dry ice"is more unpleasant than tobacco smoke? Oh, and 200 yards? Really?


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jun 2015)

I'm not going to tell anyone anything - it was a way of introducing a mental image that made me giggle. But vaping does seem to involve some technogeekery, as well as an urge to make a cloud of vapour as large as possible. If you're downwind of a lemon sherbet scented fog bank, it's noticeable for a huge distance.
It wasn't a personal attack, Crackle. Sorry if it came across as such.


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2015)

Erm, I think gaping is a different activity altogether!


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jun 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> farking great. That's why I can now smell the smoking shelter at work from 200 yards away.
> I haven't had the heart yet to tell vapers that they look like they're eagerly fellating a Rampant Rabbit.


I wish they'd make more of the accoutrements in novelty shapes, e.g. an e-cig that looks like a tiny saxophone. I do keep catching vapers out of the corner of my eye and thinking that I'm in the middle of a penny whistle revival.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3763276, member: 45"]I keep thinking they've been to Toysrus and misunderstood what a sonic screwdriver is.[/QUOTE]

This isn't just a smokescreen?


----------



## migrantwing (30 Jun 2015)

8 days, going strong!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> 8 days, going strong!




Great news. Well done


----------



## migrantwing (30 Jun 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Great news. Well done



Thank you, my dear. It's not as hard as I imagined, to be honest. Just hope I don't fall on my face. LOL!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2015)

migrantwing said:


> Thank you, my dear. It's not as hard as I imagined, to be honest. Just hope I don't fall on my face. LOL!




You won't. The worst is over now. 8 days is the worst time.


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2015)

well done, keep it up


----------



## migrantwing (1 Jul 2015)

Cheers, guys


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2015)

migrantwing said:


> 8 days, going strong!


Well done and keep it up ! 4th of December 2014 was the last one for me and I'm now doing timetrials with my new found lungs .


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2015)

I can assure you it gets better with time too. I am shocked at how easy long bike rides have become recently despite not doing that many miles this year until very recently and my low gears have become redundant.


----------



## migrantwing (3 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Well done and keep it up ! 4th of December 2014 was the last one for me and I'm now doing timetrials with my new found lungs .



Good on ya!


----------



## migrantwing (3 Jul 2015)

tyred said:


> I can assure you it gets better with time too. I am shocked at how easy long bike rides have become recently despite not doing that many miles this year until very recently and my low gears have become redundant.



Can only be a good thing


----------



## migrantwing (3 Jul 2015)

@Cuchilo

I was using the Aspire Atlantis with the CF mod battery (sub ohm 0.5ohm) but have now switched to an ego one (1 ohm) inhaler with a Cool Fire II mod and battery (looks like a hand grenade. Not to my taste but it was given to me) as it has variable wattage.

The Atlantis is brilliant, but had been told that it can be the equivalent of smoking 5 cigarettes at the same time (no wonder I stopped smoking!!!!) as it is more of a lung inhaler compared to other e-cigs which are mostly mouth to lung inhalers. It most definitely worked, but a word of warning...try not to use high strength nicotine e-juice with the Atlantis if you don't have a variable wattage mod. I don't know the ins and outs of it all, but apparently the Atlantis, being a lung inhaler with a non variable wattage can cause nicotine overdose and some really bad side effects. Use something with a variable wattage so that you can control the flavour and the hit that you get.

The ego one that I'm using with a Cool Fire II has a variable wattage and I'm running it at around 10watts. The flavour and the vape is excellent. It's weaker compared to the Atlantis, but I know it's not going to make me pass out and overdose on nicotine. The plus with the ego one is that I can run higher strength nicotine without OD'ing on it because of the way it's delivered compared to the Atlantis.

I found that I would use the Atlantis with the CF Mod battery (I think it runs at around 30-40w without being able to vary it) and could have 3 or 4 blasts and then not want any for anything from 15 minutes to 30 mins before having another hit. The ego one on the other hand, I find that I will vape more regulalrly to get my fix. Like I say, I don't know all there is to know about the different variations of inhalers and batteries etc, but just be careful! The write-ups and spec on a lot of these devices don't give you much information as to what is what. I find it quite confusing or lacking in information.


----------



## JMAG (3 Jul 2015)

I stopped smoking just over 2 years ago when I started vaping. The rule of n+1 hit me quite hard when it came having all the fancy gear and the self justification isn't dissimilar to that which one might apply to n+1 bikes. After all, what price do you put on improving your health?

These were some of my devices.


----------



## migrantwing (3 Jul 2015)

JMAG said:


> I stopped smoking just over 2 years ago when I started vaping. The rule of n+1 hit me quite hard when it came having all the fancy gear and the self justification isn't dissimilar to that which one might apply to n+1 bikes. After all, what price do you put on improving your health?
> 
> These were some of my devices.
> 
> View attachment 94770



They look fancy! 

What are they?


----------



## JMAG (3 Jul 2015)

Any in particular? They're all sorts of atomisers on unregulated mods.


----------



## migrantwing (3 Jul 2015)

JMAG said:


> Any in particular? They're all sorts of atomisers on unregulated mods.



Not really. They're all just so...beautiful! Haha! What are a few of the brand names? They had to be expensive. I've not seen many, if any like that.


----------



## JMAG (4 Jul 2015)

Ok, left to right the mods are:
2 x Caravelas, Versa, Origin, GP Paps, Caravela, Nemesis, GP Paps, Nemesis, 2 x Bulldogs, Caravela.

Atomisers:
Hellfire special, Vela Latina, Origen, name escapes me, RSM Rocket, Hellfire Mini, Nahual, Kayfun Lite, Kayfun 3.1, Squape, Taifun, Versa.

I no longer have some of them, but have others. The combination I use most is a £50 Kayfun Lite on a £90 Versa mod (now called Luxe Mods 18350 PV). Both available from Cloud9Vaping


----------



## migrantwing (4 Jul 2015)

Wonderful! Thanks for the info, @JMAG. They look lovely. You've got to appreciate beautiful engineering/craftsmanship, whatever it is


----------



## migrantwing (4 Jul 2015)

Another great thing with vaping is that the empty e-juice bottles (the ones with the needle nose tips) are great for putting chain lube in for easier application on the chain, or taking with you on rides


----------



## xzenonuk (5 Jul 2015)

syringes, with no pointy end, that i use to mix ejuice can also be relegated to only been filled with oil and are awesome for lubing inside cable covers, eg my gear cables where they go into the protective over tubing put a syringe and some oil right in there works good, made my gear changes so smooth on the shifters 

yay go vaping, just don't ever use them for mixing ejuice again


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> farking great. That's why I can now smell the smoking shelter at work from 200 yards away.
> I haven't had the heart yet to tell vapers that they look like they're eagerly fellating a Rampant Rabbit.



This made me laugh so loud my wife called up the stairs to ask if I was okay!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2015)

JMAG said:


> I stopped smoking just over 2 years ago when I started vaping. The rule of n+1 hit me quite hard when it came having all the fancy gear and the self justification isn't dissimilar to that which one might apply to n+1 bikes. After all, what price do you put on improving your health?
> 
> These were some of my devices.
> 
> View attachment 94770



You must have spent a fortune!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2015)

Technogeekery. Like I said


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2015)

At a guess it has now been about a year since I last smoked tobacco. Christmas was always going to be the biggest challenge as we stayed in a house with a bunch of friends, half of whom smoked. Even though I only had a rubbish 'blu' e-cig (literally the wee black stick thing) I wasn't even all that tempted to smoke.

Things got easier when a bought a proper vape, although my first one was a 'blu' kit from ASDA. I've only recently stopped using it, having replaced it with a kanga evod 2. It took a while to get used to the evod until I bought the proper twin coil bit.

I do wish I'd bought a variable voltage battery though, I've been researching them over the last twelve hours.

I don't tend to vape much till the evenings, but if I'm working or watching telly I tend to suck on the thing all evening.

Oh, I've just remembered that I did have a drag on my wife's roll up some time in May. It made me retch!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2015)

I am still waking up a bit tight chested some mornings, I'm wondering if it's because I'm having to pull so hard on my wee pen vape just to get a hit.


----------



## vickster (20 Sep 2015)

Why not give that up too then, you'll feel better all round and richer


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> .... I tend to suck on the thing all evening.
> 
> Oh, I've just remembered that I did have a drag on my wife's roll up some time in May. It made me retch!





Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm wondering if it's because I'm having to pull so hard on my wee pen vape...



Innuendo overload!


----------



## RCITGuy (22 Sep 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've only just found out about the nicotine free versions, that's really interesting.
> One odd thing I've noticed is that because they don't burn up like real fags you tend to 'smoke' them for longer.



I used the e-cigs from greensmoke to quit and found the exact opposite of this. Because they don't actually burn, you find yourself wanting to use them less and less as the days go by, and you can also feel the tension in your chest fading quicker as your body very blatantly demands less of it.

I found that the first 48hrs, I could barely put the e-cig down, but then by day 3, thing calmed down really quickly, and over the next 7 days I found I was wanting to reach for it less and less, as the cravings were getting smaller and further apart, until on the 10th day I just thought "Whats the point"

The biggest pleasure now comes from not smelling like a stale drain 24/7 or the back of a dustbin lorry, and the house and clothes and car actually don't smell like a dump!

Although, I think my fingernails might be paying the price just a bit..


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Sep 2015)

RCITGuy said:


> I used the e-cigs from greensmoke to quit and found the exact opposite of this. Because they don't actually burn, you find yourself wanting to use them less and less as the days go by, and you can also feel the tension in your chest fading quicker as your body very blatantly demands less of it.
> 
> I found that the first 48hrs, I could barely put the e-cig down, but then by day 3, thing calmed down really quickly, and over the next 7 days I found I was wanting to reach for it less and less, as the cravings were getting smaller and further apart, until on the 10th day I just thought "Whats the point"
> 
> ...



I do find it surprisingly easy to forget about. I wouldn't dream of using it in front of my daughter or in any other family scene.


----------



## Reddragon (22 Sep 2015)

12th July 2014 was the day I first tried an ecig, and I haven't had a cigarette since. I have gone through a few different set ups and am now settled on a couple of hana boxes and a smok box, all with goblin tanks which I coil and wick myself. I make my own eliquid and vary between 0 - 3mg nicotine.
In July this year I started jogging, 12 months ago I would not have been able to breathe doing this! I am now at the stage of doing 5k in 35mins and I have now started cycling. I am getting fitter and it is my legs that hold me back, not my lungs. All down to vaping as I really enjoyed smoking so I still get the enjoyment without the nasty bits, win win. I am 42 and smoked from age 13 and was on around 15 to 20 a day.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Sep 2015)

Well I went a local to my local friendly emporium (in Felixstowe) and said I was finding my evod2 a bit harsh. They told me 18mg liquid is likely the culprit. And then I bought a 40w eleaf mod and a kanger emow tank. 12mg is a lot smoother. 

My only concern now is that this new setup creates a lot more vape. Gonna make being stealthy a lot tougher!


----------



## sidevalve (22 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> It won't be long til the government start taxing the liquid.


That is why the government 'don't approve' they aren't getting any revenue from them [yet].


----------



## RCITGuy (22 Sep 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I do find it surprisingly easy to forget about. I wouldn't dream of using it in front of my daughter or in any other family scene.



Amazing how it has quickly become social unacceptable, almost like your an outcast now if you smoke.. I can see it heading the same way as drinking and driving soon.



Andrew_Culture said:


> Well I went a local to my local friendly emporium (in Felixstowe) and said I was finding my evod2 a bit harsh. They told me 18mg liquid is likely the culprit. And then I bought a 40w eleaf mod and a kanger emow tank. 12mg is a lot smoother.
> 
> My only concern now is that this new setup creates a lot more vape. Gonna make being stealthy a lot tougher!



Reading this, I'm actually quite happy that I understood absolutely non of this, its like a language that I'm happy to never understand :-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2015)

12mg didn't really work out.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Sep 2015)

Story in the papers today about a 14 year old banned from vaping at school


----------



## RCITGuy (25 Sep 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Story in the papers today about a 14 year old banned from vaping at school


Mind boggling new levels of "WTF!!!!" Actually had to double check it wasn't April 1st.


----------



## gbb (6 Oct 2015)

i stopped over 2 years ago and TBF, i'm surprised i didnt try vaping because cold turkey was absolute murder...and i wasnt even a heavy smoker.
I have a question...
The wife generally smokes outside. Now she's started vaping, which TBH surprised the hell out of me, she's a lifelong smoker who has never indicated one ounce of desire to pack up, probably the opposite, she's previously rebutted any attempt to encourage her to stop.

I suspect i already know the answer...but now she's vaping indoors. I noticed lately ive had this incredible desire for a ciggy. No way will i but i'm surprised....is it inhaling the vapour ?....if it is, am i the first case of a passive vapourer


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2015)

gbb said:


> i stopped over 2 years ago and TBF, i'm surprised i didnt try vaping because cold turkey was absolute murder...and i wasnt even a heavy smoker.
> I have a question...
> The wife generally smokes outside. Now she's started vaping, which TBH surprised the hell out of me, she's a lifelong smoker who has never indicated one ounce of desire to pack up, probably the opposite, she's previously rebutted any attempt to encourage her to stop.
> 
> I suspect i already know the answer...but now she's vaping indoors. I noticed lately ive had this incredible desire for a ciggy. No way will i but i'm surprised....is it inhaling the vapour ?....if it is, am i the first case of a passive vapourer




I suspect its a bit like being an alcoholic. Even though I gave up smoking 3 years ago, for me there is always the possibility ( and fear) that I could smoke again if im not careful. One day i mignt smell cigarette smoke and think god I could murder a cigarette. seeing someone smoking even an e cig could trigger the impulse, or the desire to have one. Just dont give in.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2015)

Over a year now for me and although I generally hate the smell of smoke and hate being in a room or a car where someone has been smoking,  I still just occasionally feel I would love a fag. 

I just try to remind myself why I stopped doing it in the first place and that it would taste disgusting and how much I appreciate the extra money (wherever it's hiding itself!), being able to breath, getting out of bed with a clear chest and actually having more time to relax as I no longer have to arrive everywhere 10 minutes early to have a smoke before I go in (and I won't be inside 10 minutes later working out excuses to go outside again for another smoke!).

If you smoke you lose on both counts - your life is both shorter and less enjoyable. Pity it took me over 20 years and a horrendous amount of money to work that out!


----------



## RCITGuy (7 Oct 2015)

Cant ever imagine wanting to go back to smelling like a dustbin and coughing every day, ever again..
The only thing I want to do when I see somebody else smoking now is stay away from them because they stink 
It amazes me how/why my mrs put up with me smoking at all, even though I refused to smoke around her...


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Oct 2015)

I have been vaping since February this year and can definitely say there has been a huge improvement in my health. 
I used to get really weazy after have a roll up and always needed a drink straight after. I also found that if I didn't have one for a long time or smoked to many I would get really bad headaches. 

Since switching to a basic budget vape and menthol liquid I dont get the headaches or the need to down a pint of water. 

I also dont get out of breath as much so all good here. I am sure that in 10 years time we will be hearing about the dangers of vaping and there will be plans to ban them but as I don't drink this is my only vice it's something I will live with until I make the decision to quit altogether.


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Oct 2015)

RCITGuy said:


> Cant ever imagine wanting to go back to smelling like a dustbin and coughing every day, ever again..
> The only thing I want to do when I see somebody else smoking now is stay away from them because they stink
> It amazes me how/why my mrs put up with me smoking at all, even though I refused to smoke around her...


Spot on the smell makes me gag now and especially if someone comes into a room after being outside for a smoke.

The amazing thing is the almost immediate boost in smell and taste after giving up the cigs I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Oct 2015)

I've just dropped down to 12mg nicotine and it's much nicer!


----------



## Stevec047 (31 Oct 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just dropped down to 12mg nicotine and it's much nicer!


I chop and change it all depends on what the shop has on the shelf when I run out.

I do find the 18mg a little strong but the 11mg offer too weak and end up vaping more on that than the stronger stuff. 

My issue is habit I have always had that type of personlaity that means I get into habits and find it difficult to get out of. Vaping has now become a habit granted a healthier habit but I know I should stop.


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just dropped down to 12mg nicotine and it's much nicer!



I'm using 12 myself now and aim to go to 6 in their week or so. I used 24 for a long time before changing to 18 for a while and then 12. I didn't notice much difference each time if I'm honest and I hope to try 6mg for a while before giving it up completely.

I've found vaping to be a completely different animal to cigarettes after I got used to it as if I go out somewhere and forget my ecig it's a minor inconvenience whereas when I smoked if had forgot my tobacco I was a panic stricken gibbering wreck incapable of anything very much until I could have a smoke again.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Nov 2015)

I have had my first experience

My MiL is staying with us and unaware to us has taken up vaping indoors as we are non smokers

Within ten minutes of her starting we walked into the room and my wife was hacking away and reaching for the inhaler


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I have had my first experience
> 
> My MiL is staying with us and unaware to us has taken up vaping indoors as we are non smokers
> 
> Within ten minutes of her starting we walked into the room and my wife was hacking away and reaching for the inhaler



Which is odd, because the main ingredient of cape liquid is the same stuff your wife likely has as the main ingredient in her inhaler.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2015)

But I guess your wife ain't burning it


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Which is odd, because the main ingredient of cape liquid is the same stuff your wife likely has as the main ingredient in her inhaler.


No idea it may just be psychosomatic but the fact she is uncomfortable is enough


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2015)

I would never consider vaping in someone elses house just the same as i wouldnt smoke , bad manners , and i dont mean these

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL1m5qsM7kg


----------



## uclown2002 (1 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> My MiL is staying with us and unaware to us has taken up vaping indoors as we are non smokers


 That's a bit of a liberty!


----------



## vickster (1 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Which is odd, because the main ingredient of cape liquid is the same stuff your wife likely has as the main ingredient in her inhaler.


Salbutamol? Fluticasone?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> No idea it may just be psychosomatic but the fact she is uncomfortable is enough



And it's your house! I wouldn't dream of vaping in someone else's house. Very rude.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> Salbutamol? Fluticasone?



Dunno which brands, or even if I'm right in thinking of beconaise type inhalers, but the 'carrier' is Propylene Glycol.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2015)

Using 6mg for the first time today. Don't notice any difference from 12 if I am honest.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Nov 2015)

tyred said:


> Using 6mg for the first time today. Don't notice any difference from 12 if I am honest.



Good to know. I noticed a huge difference going from 18mg to 12mg, it was a lot smoother and tastier. I'm planning to drop to 6mg soon.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Good to know. I noticed a huge difference going from 18mg to 12mg, it was a lot smoother and tastier. I'm planning to drop to 6mg soon.



I have actually decided the 6 tastes nicer but I notice no noticeable difference in "kick" Obviously it really is mostly mental rather than physical addiction.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Nov 2015)

Theres a vaping shop just opened up in Richmond . The liquid isn't cheap but its a lot nicer than I've been getting from the local shops .


----------



## Cubist (20 Nov 2015)

Mix your own. It ain't rocket science.Basic ingredients are cheap: 200ml of glycerine from Boots, £1.39. A bottle of pharmaceutical grade nicotine in a PG base for less that 20 quid for 250ml (should last 6 months or so), 250mm propylene glycol from a vape shop or online about a fiver, flavours (prices vary) 

I made a 150ml bottle of juice at 6mg strength the other day. 100ml glycerine 70p, nicotine less than a quid, 25ml PG about 50p, 15ml flavour about £3.00. Compared with a fiver for a 10ml bottle of ready mixed it's a huge saving. 

Look at mixing sites like whatecigarette.com for recipes, it's really simple. 

I use two different types of vaping kit... a dripper using a Royal Hunter and home built coils when I'm at home, and a Kanger Sub on an iStick mod. ( 100w variable with two rechargeable 18650s) Big satisfying clouds of tasty vapour... all at 5 or 6 strength.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2015)

Cubist said:


> Mix your own. It ain't rocket science.Basic ingredients are cheap: 200ml of glycerine from Boots, £1.39. A bottle of pharmaceutical grade nicotine in a PG base for less that 20 quid for 250ml (should last 6 months or so), 250mm propylene glycol from a vape shop or online about a fiver, flavours (prices vary)
> 
> I made a 150ml bottle of juice at 6mg strength the other day. 100ml glycerine 70p, nicotine less than a quid, 25ml PG about 50p, 15ml flavour about £3.00. Compared with a fiver for a 10ml bottle of ready mixed it's a huge saving.
> 
> ...



I'm really interested in this. Having now got a nature vape coil sitting in my kanger emow tank I can change mw wicks with the need for replacing the entire head. Any day day now I'll start building my own coils too (although I am a bit daunted by the prospect). So making my own juice, wicks and coils would leave me pretty damn free of any of the local vape shops. 

The biggest challenge will be finding a flavour I really like. I love one called 'red fairy' that one of my local vape shops knocks up. I've tried a LOT of flavours and it's the best by far. I'm having no luck finding a recipe for it though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2015)

tyred said:


> I have actually decided the 6 tastes nicer but I notice no noticeable difference in "kick" Obviously it really is mostly mental rather than physical addiction.



I got my first 6 yesterday and yes, it does taste and feel nicer. I've got 30ml of 12 to get through before I make the switch though


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I got my first 6 yesterday and yes, it does taste and feel nicer. I've got 30ml of 12 to get through before I make the switch though


Why not half fill with the 12 then top up with the 6.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Why not half fill with the 12 then top up with the 6.



That's what I'm doing 

Although I have 10ml of the 6 and 30ml of the 12


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> That's what I'm doing
> 
> Although I have 10ml of the 6 and 30ml of the 12


Buy more 6%, simples.


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm really interested in this. Having now got a nature vape coil sitting in my kanger emow tank I can change mw wicks with the need for replacing the entire head. Any day day now I'll start building my own coils too (although I am a bit daunted by the prospect). So making my own juice, wicks and coils would leave me pretty damn free of any of the local vape shops.
> 
> The biggest challenge will be finding a flavour I really like. I love one called 'red fairy' that one of my local vape shops knocks up. I've tried a LOT of flavours and it's the best by far. I'm having no luck finding a recipe for it though.


Can you determine the base flavours in the red fairy? I have a favorite blend called Red Astaire. Menthol, eucalyptus, black grape and berry. It's very overpowering on its own, so I mix it 5% red Astaire and 10% menthol. Perhaps it's similar?

My nephew introduced me to a cereal blend that tastes like crunchy nut cornflakes... Great through the dripper.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2015)

Cubist said:


> Can you determine the base flavours in the red fairy? I have a favorite blend called Red Astaire. Menthol, eucalyptus, black grape and berry. It's very overpowering on its own, so I mix it 5% red Astaire and 10% menthol. Perhaps it's similar?
> 
> My nephew introduced me to a cereal blend that tastes like crunchy nut cornflakes... Great through the dripper.



That sounds EXACTLY like red fairy! Where did you get it from? Is this one of the liquids you mix your self? This is rather exciting news!

I had cinnamon rolls liquid once. It was exactly like eating pastry, very odd.


----------



## Cubist (22 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> That sounds EXACTLY like red fairy! Where did you get it from? Is this one of the liquids you mix your self? This is rather exciting news!
> 
> I had cinnamon rolls liquid once. It was exactly like eating pastry, very odd.


T juice. It's available premixed, or as flavours alone.
http://www.t-juice.com/shop/red-astaire/

I buy it as flavour concentrate.

PM me your address and I'll send you a sample. Currently got a batch of 65% vg, 35% PG 5% nicotine on the go. Flavoring is 10% menthol, 5% Red Astaire. It's my tried and tested favorite.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2015)

Cubist said:


> T juice. It's available premixed, or as flavours alone.
> http://www.t-juice.com/shop/red-astaire/
> 
> I buy it as flavour concentrate.
> ...



That sounds marvellous! I've not tried anything other than 50/50 I don't think. I'll pm you.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2015)

Has anyone got the kangertech sub tank mini? I've been using the emow on my 40watt eleaf mod but want to upgrade. The emow uses the same tiny coils as the pen vapes and I want more!


----------



## Cubist (22 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Has anyone got the kangertech sub tank mini? I've been using the emow on my 40watt eleaf mod but want to upgrade. The emow uses the same tiny coils as the pen vapes and I want more!


I've had a mini, and its larger brother, the sub tank. I actually preferred the mini, running on 0.5 ohm coils. I would recommend it out of hand.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2015)

Cubist said:


> I've had a mini, and its larger brother, the sub tank. I actually preferred the mini, running on 0.5 ohm coils. I would recommend it out of hand.



Brilliant. Thank you. 

I do realise this is mostly likely going to be the end of my stealth vaping days . Even with the tiny dual coil thing I can fairly fog up a room, even on just 7 watts!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2015)

I've just found these people, the kits look interesting www.makemyvape.co.uk


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2015)

Well I just picked up the Kanger subtank mini. Nooo idea about this thing yet. I'm using the stock (non-sub) coil that came with it and it seems a bit weak. It could be the HUGE drip tip it came with, it's like wrapping your gob round the exhaust pipe of a london bus!


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2015)

If you are using the 1.6ohm coils, you need to crank up the power to fire it up. IIRC you'll need at least 10-15watts to get it going, more as you get accustomed to it...  . And remember, you need to get loads of air over the coil as it fires, so direct inhale is the answer.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2015)

I couldn't get much from the 0.5 ohm standard coil even over 20 watts. The 1.5 ohm at 20 watts doesn't give much of a kick but it does make my face tingle!

I'm experimenting with direct inhale, it's quite tasty, just different.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2015)

My god, I just tried it with the vent open and I can barely see the screen to type this post!


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2015)

I was going to say, have you got the vent open?  Currently running at 30 watts with a .5 ohm coil with 65% VG. Awesome clouds.


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2015)

I must be a lightweight. I'm only vaping at around 9.5W


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2015)

I was only on 7 watts on my old coil!


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2015)

I don't think my coil can handle any more anyway but I am cutting back on Nic strength with a view to stopping altogether so I won't be buying any upgrades. What I have got me of the fags so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2015)

I'm down to 6mg now, I don't see myself vaping for the rest of my life.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2015)

Can someone explain why their use is allowed by kids at school, whilst at school?

Is it only me that sees people using them in places where smoking isn't allowed with a smug look on their face? This asked by a non smoker.

If it is only steam/water vapour, what is the taste from some of them? Its worse than an actual cigarette.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> Can someone explain why their use is allowed by kids at school, whilst at school?
> 
> Is it only me that sees people using them in places where smoking isn't allowed with a smug look on their face? This asked by a non smoker.
> 
> If it is only steam/water vapour, what is the taste from some of them? Its worse than an actual cigarette.



1. Lordy! I had no idea, that would seem like a crazy things for schools to allow

2. Down to the individual I guess. It's very nice being allowed to use vapes in pubs, but I'd always ask the staff first. I can only speak for me, but I'd consider anywhere that doesn't allow smoking as off limits out of respect.

3. Who can say, people like some odd flavours. But the smell is usually a fairly uniform slight sweetness due to the vegetable glycerin content. I'm not sure I've smelt any that are 'bad', even if the vaper in question is using 'unicorn vomit' or some other freak flavour.


----------

